# Help me choose between X300R and X324



## dlimanov (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an opportunity to purchase one of these tractors:
'10 X300R with 8 hours and full warranty, $3,500 delivered
'10 X324 with 210 hours, remainder of factory warranty, dealer serviced, $3,200 locally
I need something to mow a fairly hilly 3/4 acre yard and also do some light ground work by towing dethatcher or spreading loom with Johny Bucket and maybe clearing some snow in the winter. Nothing commercial or too crazy.
X324 is a more serious machine, obviously, but it's much bigger and wider, and I'm afraid the extra width of a "turbo" bagger will prevent me from getting in a lot of spaces. I am also worried that added complexing of a 4-wheel steer is something that can cause some additional headaches in the future.
X300 has a K46 transaxle that is known to have problems, but rear bagger idea is neat, it's much easier to get into tight spaces and the peace of mind of extra warranty and nearly new machine is reassuring. I'm not sure if the engine is potent enough to handle Jpohnny Bucket though.
Any thoughts on the choice above? Any input, especially from hands-on experience with either machine, is much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## dlimanov (Jul 11, 2011)

Search is over: http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/what-makes-jd-tractors-so-much-better-more-expensive-17782/#post135426


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

Two things: The 300 series tractor sells new for not much more then you are paying, the warranty is non-transferable thus you will pay for repairs

I have an x320 and love it over all. I purchased a used 300 as a back up mower and blew the transmission or rear end out of the 300. The transmission does not hold up in the 300 series. I would steer you towards another model.


----------



## bobrosa (Aug 10, 2013)

I have an 2013 x320 and also love it but I have had several issues that I believe was lazy worker related problem for one my deck was completly out of adjustment were I had to read the owners manual several times before getting it right the other was improper air gap adjustment on both cylinder coils making for engine misses and hard starting I mean come on JD wheres the qaulity control had I not been a mechanic I would have thougth this is the way this machine really runs but after all that work and fine tuning wow! I look forward to cutting my grass now


----------



## patsiilive (May 2, 2013)

scotteam said:


> Two things: The 300 series tractor sells new for not much more then you are paying, the warranty is non-transferable thus you will pay for repairs
> 
> I have an x320 and love it over all. I purchased a used 300 as a back up mower and blew the transmission or rear end out of the 300. The transmission does not hold up in the 300 series. I would steer you towards another model.


The warranty is transferable. Any John Deere dealer should be able to take care of it for you. I have no idea why a 2010 would have new warranty but that's a separate topic.

If you think 4 wheel steer has more parts that could complicate service later down the road take a close look at how the X300R gets that grass out the back. My word there are pulleys and belts everywhere and in tight space too. They can be a maintenance nightmare. 

If you've got hills the K58 trans the models X310 and up offer is a wise investment to get a longer life.


----------

